# ibs flare up or pregnancy



## Kitkat123 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi I was wondering if someone could ease my mind, I know this isn't a definite answer but just looking for another opinion.
I have ibs-d and have recently been getting what seem to be bad flare ups for the past 3/4 months. I had sex three months ago while I was on birth control (now off for two months due to health reasons). I am wondering what I feel now could be pregnancy symptoms or are most likely ibs. I have gotten my period the last 3 months and taken 6 pregnancy tests from the store, all negative. 
My symptoms are severe migraines (which I've been diagnosed with in the past), abdominal pains (worse when pressing on stomach), frequent morning bowel movements, leg pain, abdominal bloating and pain near hips/ovaries (increasingly worse in the last few days). 
I was just hoping someone would be able to ease my mind, I know it doesn't sound likely that I could be pregnant but ibs often coincides with anxiety so I often over think things  thanks!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Could be just your body's response to getting off the birth control.


----------

